
NIPS 2016 Spotlight Videos - pinouchon
https://nips.cc/Conferences/2016/SpotlightVideos
======
acrefoot
Clicking through these out-of-order, I happened upon this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWR5Z4HWxbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWR5Z4HWxbM)

It's definitely different from the others on the list, and I quite enjoyed it
:)

------
llf
fwiw, I made a playlist out of it -
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqQszSyK-y5hxeYoPr6qX...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqQszSyK-y5hxeYoPr6qXkx6yicYeFQlk)

